

Show HN: Practical, Pure Functional Game Engine - DrDimension
https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks

======
roryokane
I think you should add a code example to the README, to communicate the flavor
of the engine. Seeing code reassures me that the engine and its API is not
unnecessarily verbose. `BlazeDispatchers.fs`’s `EnemyModule.tickHandler
([https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/blob/master/BlazeVector...](https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/blob/master/BlazeVector/BlazeVector/BlazeVector/BlazeDispatchers.fs#L83-L89))
would be a good example, as it also demonstrates the engine’s functional style
of being passed and returning a `world`. You should also link to the folder
[https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/BlazeVector...](https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/BlazeVector/BlazeVector/BlazeVector)
right below the code snippet so that people can easily see more code examples
and see the structure of a whole program’s code.

Also, after reading that you have a custom Ianguage (Aml), I wanted to see
what code looks like in this language, but I couldn’t find any code examples.
I even downloaded `AmlSpec.rtf`, but all I saw when scanning through it was
one-line examples to show the syntax, not real examples that show when and why
you would use it. If you have examples, you should link to them from where you
talk abut Aml in the README.

(I also created a pull request to improve the formatting in `AmlSpec.rtf`:
[https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/pull/6](https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/pull/6)
.)

~~~
DrDimension
A lot of Aml code can be found in the Stdlib, which is here -
[https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/Aml/Aml/Aml...](https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/Aml/Aml/Aml/Stdlib)

To make the code more readable, I recommend grabbing TextPad and configuring
the syntax highlighter using the files here -
[https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/Aml/Plugins...](https://github.com/bryanedds/FPWorks/tree/master/Aml/Plugins/TextPad)

Thank you kindly for taking an interest in my work. I will attend to your pull
request immediately.

------
DrDimension
Currently it's only 2D due to scoping decisions, but could do 3D no sweat if I
could find the resources :)

